# Batterie iPad



## Vegus (3 Août 2013)

Bonjour!

Demain je pars en vacance pour une durée d'une semaine. Je ne prends aucun appareil multimédia sauf l'iPhone! Pour mon iPad est ce que je dois le charger à 100% et après l'éteindre ou 50% et l'éteindre?! Bref. Comment dois-je faire?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## LukeSkywalker (3 Août 2013)

Tu peux le laisser en veille &#231;a ne risque rien


----------

